# FR: ne pas douter que + mode



## 1amateurdechopin

Bonjour,
   J'ai une petite question:  Quand on dit "Je ne doute pas que..." doit-on utiliser le subjonctif? Par exemple, "Je ne doute pas qu'il vienne en retard demain." Or does the fact that there's no doubt make it indicative?  Je ne doute pas qu'il viendra?



*Moderator note: *Multiple threads merged to create this one. For the positive phrase, see FR: douter que + mode.


----------



## david314

Je dirais que non (mais j'ai un petit doute).


----------



## jetman

Moi aussi je dis que non.

 Ne pas douter = être certain


----------



## ymc

le fait d'employer le subjonctif après la forme négative indique que la chose est peu probable. Sinon, on utilise l'indicatif.
Je ne doute pas qu'il vienne en retard (il est très peu probable que...)
Je ne doute pas qu'il viendra en retard (j'en suis sûr...!!!)


----------



## ANewLevel

I think we can use both. Yes, Ne pas douter means être certain, but this is not the question...
Edit: Merci pour la clarification YMC, I wasn't sure myself.. :X


----------



## Paf le chien

Ben si...

douter que + subjonctif

sauf que le futur est incertain, donc il n'y a pas de subjonctif futur...

Je ne doute pas qu'il vienne au rendez-vous (maintenant). [présent du subjonctif]
Je ne doute pas qu'il viendra au rendez-vous (plus tard). [futur de l'indicatif]

La négation n'a rien à y voir.


----------



## Moon Palace

I agree with Paf le Chien, 'doute que' definitely needs a subjunctive. Now, it wouldn't be quite natural to say 'je ne doute pas qu'il viendra demain' since if you don't doubt it, then we would say 'je suis sûre qu'il viendra demain'. It would sound weird to announce the absence of doubt in that case, whereas 'je ne doute pas qu'il vienne' allows to establish some distance between my opinion (lack of doubt) and the truth (his unreliability for instance?). 
My two cents...

[…]


----------



## ymc

cf http://orthonet.sdv.fr/php/rech_mot.php?mot=douter


----------



## ymc

Paf le chien said:


> Je ne doute pas qu'il vienne au rendez-vous (maintenant). [présent du subjonctif]
> Je ne doute pas qu'il viendra au rendez-vous (plus tard). [futur de l'indicatif]


You can say Je ne doute pas qu'il vienne et still refer to the future. The function of subjonctif is to express uncertainty


----------



## Paf le chien

ymc said:


> cf http://orthonet.sdv.fr/php/rech_mot.php?mot=douter



Je ne suis simplement pas d'accord avec eux : pas besoin d'inventer une règle d'usage si c'est la règle grammaticale de base qui s'applique...


----------



## jetman

Je ne doute pas que tu as raison.

Please tell me this is correct.  In English the use of "I don't doubt that..." is not that uncommon.


----------



## Moon Palace

My mistake, sorry : 'je ne doute pas qu'il fera tout ce qu'il pourra'. (Littré)
When we want to insist on the reality of a fact, we can use doubt and the future tense. So says Grévisse, and I tend to believe it...


----------



## Paf le chien

ymc said:


> [...]subjonctif is to express uncertainty



... and futur (in French) is uncertain (that's why there is no subjunctive future !)...

For me, there is *no* problem so this is a no-question.


----------



## trench feature

Can one say "Je ne doute pas qu'ils pourront venir" ?


----------



## Tabac

trench feature said:


> Can one say "Je ne doute pas qu'ils pourront venir" ?


There is no doubt expressed, so that is exactly how I would say it (as opposed to _je doute qu'ils puissent venir_).


----------



## omahieu

trench feature said:


> Can one say "Je ne doute pas qu'ils pourront venir" ?



You can say that as well. But not _Je ne doute pas qu'ils peuvent venir._


----------



## Maître Capello

omahieu said:


> But not _Je ne doute pas qu'ils peuvent venir._


_
Je ne doute pas qu'ils peuvent venir_ est parfaitement correct et même plus logique que _Je ne doute pas qu'ils puissent venir_ étant donné que le doute est supprimé par la négation.


----------



## omahieu

Tu as peut-être raison. C'est certainement plus logique, je suis parfaitement d'accord sur ce point. Seulement en français, tout n'est pas toujours parfaitement logique... Je dois avouer que j'ai sorti cette phrase juste par rapport à ce qui me semblait être correct, sans vraiment avoir appris de règle à ce sujet. Aurais-tu un lien qui éclaircirait la situation ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pas de lien, mais je viens de vérifier dans _Le Bon Usage_ de Grevisse qui confirme ma version. Toutefois, il précise que le subjonctif, quoique moins judicieux, est tout de même possible. En fait, tant l'indicatif que le subjonctif semblent avoir été utilisés par nombre de grands auteurs…


----------



## Thomas1

Regardez les phrases suivates, s'il vous palît :
These do not take the subjunctive when they are used negatively: Je doute qu'il vienne, Je ne doute pas qu'il vient.
When Should You Use The French Subjunctive?
(voir aussi la liste)
et
Je ne doute pas qu’Antonine Maillet ait mérité le prix Goncourt.
Centre de communication écrite - Université de Montréal

Pour moi l'un de cettes phrases est incorrecte, selon des informatins que j'ai trouvées... Que c'est qu'il y a que je ne réussis pas à voir, s.v.p. ?


Thomas


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux modes sont possibles :

_Je ne doute pas qu'il viendra ce soir. _(Je suis convaincu qu'il va venir ce soir.)
_Je ne doute pas qu'il vienne ce soir, mais ce ne sera pas avant minuit. _(L'opposition du _mais_ peut justifier le subjonctif…)

Voici ce que Grevisse en dit :


> Quand les expressions marquant le doute et la négation sont  accompagnées d’une négation ou se  trouvent soit dans une phrase interrogative soit dans une proposition de  condition, l’indicatif devient logique.
> […]
> Cependant, malgré la logique,  le subjonctif reste fréquent dans ces cas (on le trouve  même après _Il est hors de doute_), la  présence des mots _doute_, _douteux_, etc.  restant dans l’esprit.


----------



## Thomas1

Ça explique beaucoup, merci. 
Par curiosité, quel mode les Français utiliseraient normalment dans un cas de ce type ?

Thomas


----------



## Maître Capello

J'utilise l'un ou l'autre mode selon la nuance que je veux faire passer. Tout est affaire de contexte.


----------



## enJoanet

Salut!
Pour ma part, j'utiliserais le subjonctif...Mais le futur convient également.


----------



## Naglaglah

Il y a aussi une nuance de ton. 

Tu utilises le futur dans un registre plus familier, moins strict, alors que tu seras plus tenté par le subjonctif quand l'ambiance est formelle, ou que tu ne connais pas ton interlocuteur.

Voilà le point de vue d'un français  ^^


----------



## enJoanet

Naglaglah said:


> Voilà le point de vue d'un français


auquel j'adhère!


----------



## Maître Capello

Naglaglah said:


> Tu utilises le futur dans un registre plus familier, moins strict, alors que tu seras plus tenté par le subjonctif quand l'ambiance est formelle, ou que tu ne connais pas ton interlocuteur.


Sauf que selon Grevisse, c'est l'indicatif qui serait « plus correct » et non le subjonctif… Quoi qu'il en soit, comme je l'ai dit, les deux sont corrects.


----------



## roymail

Selon moi, la tendance actuelle est plutôt d'employer le subjonctif en général et l'indicatif si on veut insister sur "je suis convaincu qu'il viendra", pour reprendre l'exemple de maître Capello.
C'est en tout cas la manière dont je "sens" la chose.
[…]


----------



## garotopunkrock

bjr!
Je change un peu, disons:

- je ne doute pas qu'il soit venu hier
- je ne doute pas qu'il est venu hier

quelle est la façon correcte?


----------



## roymail

Je crois que la réponse a été donnée : les deux sont corrects, avec les nuances expliquées précédemment.

Selon moi, la tendance actuelle est plutôt d'employer le subjonctif en général et l'indicatif si on veut insister sur la réalité.


----------



## Mauricet

La possibilité du subjonctif comme de l'indicatif après _ne pas douter que_ peut se comprendre si on se souvient que _sans doute_ a dérivé : signifiant d'abord _certainement_, il en est venu à signifier  _probablement_, avec une nuance d'incertitude parfois forte, comme discuté ici : sans doute / probablement


----------

